# insulation



## shawn35 (Apr 21, 2011)

what is faced and unfaced insulation


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=8miwTYvdEomGtwfBgpSKDA&ved=0CCUQ9QEwBg
Faced insulation has a vapor barrier facing the heated area. It is usually faced with plastic or paper - i.e. Kraft faced.

Unfaced insulation, is insulation without a vapor barrier.


----------



## gotogregg (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey shawn35,

Faced insulation and unfaced insulation is a fiberglass insulation that comes in different thicknesses. 

Faced means that one side has a paper backing on it that acts as a vapor barrier and makes it easy to install vertically. 

Unfaced insulation is just fiberglass and is often used in attics and in between floors. 

I attached a picture.-Gregg


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

One has a vapor retarder, one doesn't. All the plastic foam boards come either faced or unfaced. Also get denim batts, rock wool, etc. that are better than fiberglass, my least favorite; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/biggest-loser-fiberglass-insulation-90438/
Fiberglass batts are 15" and 23", made to stand alone, slightly compressed in the stud cavity, not requiring stapling the paper facing for an effective moisture retarder. All of the faced ones with plastic or paper should not be used below grade in most of the U.S., where are you located? And, welcome to the forum!

Gary


----------

